# Cages



## gaited horse (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy cages?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry I built all mine for the bunnies.


----------



## mully (Dec 15, 2009)

Dog crates will work.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 15, 2009)

are you needing a bunch to raise rabbits on a farm and for meat and all that.....or just some cages for pets?


PetSmart I believe has all those pet cages etc. if you just need a few.


----------



## waynesgarden (Dec 15, 2009)

Bass Equipment 

Wayne


----------



## kenman (Dec 15, 2009)

If your just needing some starter cages for rabbits, etc. I would begin with a trip or phone call to some local flea markets. You may be able to pick up some decent cages for very little money, I did. My second suggestion would be to put an ad on your local Craigslist. Or if your needing a bunch, in a hurry, and don't want to build them yourself, like Wayne said, Bass Equipment out of Monett, Mo.


----------



## gaited horse (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hoping to find more of those 
http://www.miller-littlegiant.com/page/1/Product-Detail.jsp?groupId=303&prodId=43318


----------



## Kooshie (Dec 23, 2009)

Pet lodge cages are high quality but a bit overpriced.  Still, for just a few rabbits they might be a good option.


----------



## waynesgarden (Dec 23, 2009)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> I was hoping to find more of those
> http://www.miller-littlegiant.com/page/1/Product-Detail.jsp?groupId=303&prodId=43318


Too small for meat rabbits such as NZ or Californians, especially if you are breeding them. A nest box, a doe and a litter of kits will be too much for a 24"X24" cage. 

What kind of rabbits and what are your plans for them?

Wayne


----------



## Lotso Bunnies (Mar 3, 2010)

i have stacker cages for sale in southern ill  they are used so  have a small amount of rust but np  to clean . im asking $100 for the 4 holes with waters and feeders and trays  . 
$75 for  3 holes 
ty elisha 
lotso_bunnies@yahoo.com


----------



## RabbitMage (Mar 3, 2010)

We buy just about everything from KW Cages, personally. We bought a stack of used KW cages when we first started in rabbits and they're still with us. They were old when we got them, and that was ten years ago.  They're a good investment, IMO.

www.kwcages.com/


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I buy most of mine from cage vendors att rabbit shows. They do a good job at making them, and they seem to last a lot longer. I have also picked up some cheap ones at auction barns too.


----------

